# Rate Your Current Anime Viewings



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Feb 23, 2016)

This is a bit of a spinoff of a thread I did a while ago, but I figure instead of focusing on two series in general, we can discuss many, and our opinions.  There will be spoilers.  Anime I have recently watched includes:

Digimon Adventure 02: Episodes 01-20

No, this is not a rewatching.  This is a first time viewing.  I gotta say, I went into 02 with really, really high expectations, and I also must say, it did let me down just a little.  The pacing was...off, to say the least, the direction was completely different, and the stakes went from saving the Digital World to child's play...though with the same risks, although not as apparent.  



Spoiler



Ken's introduction is clunky at best, and seeing him as the Digimon Kaiser was not as satisfying.  Perhaps it will all become clear, but as of now I'm reviewing the first twenty episodes.  Also, the Dark Towers felt like such a convenience, although, I suppose something had to happen.  I will give it credit, and I think this pro outshines every con, on one thing.  All of the original chosen children make a return appearance.  That in itself makes these challenges much more interesting to overcome, and seeing the old and new chosen children interact makes for an entertaining watch.  The way the characters develop was not immediately apparent.  For instance, I found myself disliking Miyako going in, only to find she would become my favorite of the new three.


Regardless, Digimon had it's fun moments, it's serious moments, and moments that were downright strange.

Mawaru Penguindrum: Episodes 1-10

SPEAKING.  OF.  STRANGE.

This anime is a roller coaster of random.  When you look at the credits, you'll see why.  Kunihiko Ikuhara, one of the lead collaborators for Revolutionary Girl Utena, also collaborated on this.  If you aren't familiar with Revolutionary Girl Utena, what are you doing here?  Go watch it now.


Spoiler



Mawaru Penguindrum, or The Search for the Penguindrum, is aptly named.  Two brothers, after discovering their frail sister is on death's door, find the only way to give her more time to live is to find something called a penguindrum for a talking hat.  Well, not so much a talking hat as much as a hat that's possessing their sister and making her do all sorts of out of character things.  The hat demands the penguindrum in exchange for the girl, named Himari, to live.  The two brothers are fiercely dedicated.  One question remains.  What is the penguindrum?  Well, I'm still trying to figure that out.  But I find with Ikuhara's works, it's more about the journey than the destination.  I'm thoroughly enjoying it, though it is risque, and some topics are rather controversial, I'd reccomend this show to someone who likes watching a show they can cover their mouth to and say, "Oh...I didn't see that coming..."


Mawaru Penguindrum has been very interesting.  I have theories in play about certain characters.  Remember detective's logic, guys?  I'm using it.

Thanks for reading, and be sure to tell me about your recent viewings and reactions.

Also, be sure to vote in the poll!


----------

